
Charlie Munger on Getting Rich, Wisdom, Focus, Fake Knowledge and More - aml183
https://www.farnamstreetblog.com/2017/02/charlie-munger-wisdom/
======
65827
"We all are learning, modifying, or destroying ideas all the time. Rapid
destruction of your ideas when the time is right is one of the most valuable
qualities you can acquire. You must force yourself to consider arguments on
the other side"

This is probably the lost art of the century.

~~~
conistonwater
The second half of that is worth quoting too:

> _“It’s bad to have an opinion you’re proud of if you can’t state the
> arguments for the other side better than your opponents. This is a great
> mental discipline.”_

~~~
skookumchuck
It's why I don't much bother hanging out in groups where people agree with me.
It's much more fun when they don't, because if you cannot deal with
alternative views then you don't have a convincing foundation for your own.

~~~
conistonwater
So what happens to you if you get something right the first time?

------
pg314
If you enjoyed that article, you might like the book 'Poor Charlie's Almanack,
The Wit and Wisdom of Charles T. Munger':
[https://www.poorcharliesalmanack.com/](https://www.poorcharliesalmanack.com/).

~~~
tedmiston
From the order form, you can get a personally signed copy for $150 (or $49
unsigned). Pretty sweet.

~~~
jdross
I have the signed copy, which has a very small signature on the 3rd or 4th
page of the book. I would probably go for the unsigned copy.

The book is phenomenal

------
vitohuang
For those interested and this old piece is classic

[https://old.ycombinator.com/munger.html](https://old.ycombinator.com/munger.html)

------
james_niro
Great words of wisdom in this article.

